# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Ömer Coşkun; Kanserli bir kıza bitki vererek ölümüne sebep olmuştu ve canlı yayında k

## Gokhan123

Ömer Coşkun hakkında yorum yazmak istiyorum. Ömer Coşkun yorumları sırayla yazıyorum.
1) Ömer Coşkun tüm hastalıklara (şeker, tansiyon, kanser, kolestrol) çözüm bulduğunu söylüyor, bir hastalık için aylık 130 tlden başlayan bitkisel setler satıyor, keşke yararlı olsa hiç bir yararı olmuyor, tamamen zaman ve para kaybı oluyor, normalden çok yüksek fiyata satıp insanların cebini boşaltıyor.
2) Kelin melhemi olsa kendi başına sürermiş, programına saçı dökülmüş birisi geldi, sattığı bitkilerle 10 gün içinde sarı tüyler çıkmaya başlayarak saçının çıkacağını söyledi, şok oldum, önce kendi saçının ön tarafı dökülmüş ona çözüm bulsun.
3) Kanserli bir kıza bitki vererek ölümüne sebep olmuştu ve canlı yayında kızın babası Ömer Coşkunu dövmüştü, Ömer Coşkun koltuğuyla beraber arka tarafa düşmüştü, isteyen videosunu izleyebilir, tüm video sitelerinde olayın görüntüsü var.

Sonuç: Herşey ortada, 1 kişi memnunsa 1000 kişi mağdur.

Kaynak: http://www.kullaniciyorumlari.net/dr...tleri-oku.html

----------

